# es una locura montarse un bar en estos tiempos?



## petrolero (21 Sep 2009)

buenas, 

llevo en el paro desde marzo. anoche, mi primo me comentó que un tio nuestro tiene un local vacío en barna de unos 70mts2. mi primo es cocinero/camarero (con título ) y me ha comentado el tema de montarnos un bar de tapas/almuerzos/cafetería/partido del domingo en ese local. por cierto, alquiler= 0€. lo que tenemos que hacer es las obras necesarias para montar el bar, cosa que no hay problema (hace años me autoconstruí, literalmente, mi propia casa)

en principio el bar lo montaríamos en zona "dormitorio", o sea, barrio periférico clase media. Tengo entendido que en el centro lo que se lleva es restaurante de menú, que los bares mejor en barriadas exteriores.


aquí empiezan las dudas....

con la que está cayendo... es lógico invertir en un bar? la gente supongo que no está para irse de bares, les ha bajado el negocio, cierto, pero yo veo los bares los findes a petar de gente tomando cañas... mi no entender.

cuanto cuesta en € montar un bar desde cero en plan barra, plancha para bocatas y 4 mesas?

en barna montar un bar de tapas estilo madrid ( birra con mini tapa incluida) es factible? es que aquí en catalunya como que te cobran casi por ir a mear.

también está el asunto paro. pillé unos cuanticos € de indemnización por despido y estoy por lanzarme, invertir parte (unos 10k€), capitalizar paro (esto no lo tengo muy claro), etc. igual me estoy flipando, no?

puedes pillar el alta de autónomo y, si antes de un año no cuaja el negocio, volver al paro y "disfrutar" de lo que me quede? supongo que no...

también queremos mirar temas subvenciones/ayudas por barcelona activa, alguien sabe si estos sirven de ayuda en algo? aunque no sea económicamente, también nos vendría bien orientación.

como nota final y espero positiva, decir que solo hay un bar en 500m a la redonda, tenemos colegio detrás, parada de metro y comisaría de mossos a 100m.

gracias y perdón por el tocho.

saludos de uno que no sabe ya por donde tirar


----------



## kalapa (21 Sep 2009)

Pon las cañas a 50cts con tapa y los chatos de vino a 20cts. Te forras fijo. El bar lleno de parados to el puto dia...
En la tele, pones videos de encierros taurinos, burradas futboleras y por la noche, porno.

Y no se te olvide la F1, motos, madricesbarsa, gasol, en fin. Ya sabes.


----------



## adrlana (21 Sep 2009)

Yo te comento lo que funciona en Euskadi:

Buen ambiente, local vistoso, buenos pintxos y presentados higienicamente, y productos unicos, por ejemplo, yo a menudo me desplazo aproximadamente 10 km para tomar tes y cafes que no encuentro en otros sitios,juega la baza en cockteles asequibles, cafes unicos, chocolates de sabores y Tes e infusiones novedosas, si te quedas en el cachi de kalimotxo, la manzanilla, el te verde y el cafe cortado, no te comeras un colin, yo te hablo de bares que estan en la playa y a los que acudo incluso cayendo chuzos de puta y temperatura de 1ºC y siempre estan llenos.


----------



## kalapa (21 Sep 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> Yo te comento lo que funciona en Euskadi:
> 
> Buen ambiente, local vistoso, buenos pintxos y presentados higienicamente, y productos unicos, por ejemplo, yo a menudo me desplazo aproximadamente 10 km para tomar tes y cafes que no encuentro en otros sitios,juega la baza en cockteles asequibles, cafes unicos, chocolates de sabores y Tes e infusiones novedosas, si te quedas en el cachi de kalimotxo, la manzanilla, el te verde y el cafe cortado, no te comeras un colin, yo te hablo de bares que estan en la playa y a los que acudo incluso cayendo chuzos de puta y temperatura de 1ºC y siempre estan llenos.



No hagas ni caso a una tia para montar un bar... Los bares son para maromos con el mono lleno de mierda y que soplan como si se fuese a acabar el mundo. Y cuantos mas parados, mas clientes, en su casa la maría no les aguanta.


----------



## Lagartija (21 Sep 2009)

Si en barna te cobran casi por ir a mear, qué más para poner tapa gratis con la caña y que se te pete el bar.
La mejor publicidad, el boca a boca. 
Normas para el producto, calidad, el mejor. Muy buena - excelente relación calidad precio. Más vale vender mucho y barato que poco y caro (y más ahora).
Invertir en reformar el bar puedes gastarte mucho dinero si lo quieres niquelado, o poco si vas a lo rústico y fácil. Invierte mejor en el producto que ofreces. 
A la gente que bebe café, y va al bar a pagar por uno, le gusta el mejor café.
A la gente que bebe cerveza, le gusta la cerveza bien servida, fría. Esto significa, que tienes que ponerte en la mente del cliente. Tapa gratis, SIEMPRE con la caña. 
Bocadillos, que sean buenos y hechos con amor.

Por todo lo demás, muchas ganas de trabajar, y teniendo claro que los primeros años son para levantar el negocio. Hay que tener miradas a largo plazo, lo de querer ganar en un año .... olvídate, lo que saques que sea para invertir y lo justo pa vivir. Aprende del cuento de la lechera.


----------



## Vde (21 Sep 2009)

Si el tio del bar tiene las ideas claras y el marketing social para atraerse gente, si gana, desde luego

Yo hablaba el otro dia con el de un bar cercano, y le dije, ya que se quejaba de la situacion, que por que no bajaba un poco los precios, y no, bajar no los va a bajar, pero si regala la consumicion con la comida, ect.. 

Muchos no saben reflejar de cara a la gente unos precios claros


----------



## adrlana (21 Sep 2009)

Si, Kalapa...lo que tu digas, mi tio monto ese modelo de bar y se fue a tomar por culo. 

Sois super desagradables algunos, no me extraña que no folleis coño!

edito: un cosecha 50 ctm un cafe irlandes 4€.


----------



## petrolero (21 Sep 2009)

en parte tenéis los dos razón... no quiero un bareto cutre como el que hay en el barrio, pero sin pasarme. en este barrio tira mucho lo que dice kalapa. un precio para nosotros aprox. es un tercio (mediana en catalunya) a precio "normal", o sea,rondando 1€, acompañado de 2 croquetas...(ejemplo a huevo, mi primo si que sabe de tema precios y van por ese estilo).mi filosofía de vida es ganarme la vida trabajando, no forrarme estafando. 

en cuanto a innovar, pues tapas algo elaboradas, me comentaba mi primo de poner con la birra incluso un "maki" (sushi).


----------



## kalapa (21 Sep 2009)

Pon un menú del día a 5 euros... Lentejas y filetepollo con patatas, judias y lomo con patatas, cocido completo, paella, en fin, incluida bebida y postre, casero, haces natillas, flan, pudding, fruta, nada de productos con marca ni heladitos, ni yogur ni hostias... Te vas al campo y compras los sacos de patatas, de lentejas, de garbanzos, etc, etc, etc,... no pagas a las multinacionales, te ahoras coste intermedio.

Petas el bar seguro. Lo mas importante, que la comida este muy rica. Compra vino de cooperativa también en el campo.


----------



## Elputodirector (21 Sep 2009)

petrolero dijo:


> en parte tenéis los dos razón... no quiero un bareto cutre como el que hay en el barrio, pero sin pasarme. en este barrio tira mucho lo que dice kalapa. un precio para nosotros aprox. es un tercio (mediana en catalunya) a precio "normal", o sea,rondando 1€, acompañado de 2 croquetas...(ejemplo a huevo, mi primo si que sabe de tema precios y van por ese estilo).mi filosofía de vida es ganarme la vida trabajando, no forrarme estafando.
> 
> en cuanto a innovar, pues tapas algo elaboradas, me comentaba mi primo de poner con la birra incluso un "maki" (sushi).




Monta o un bar de barrio o uno pijo. Pero no mezcles. Cada tipo de cliente espanta al otro.


----------



## kalapa (21 Sep 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> A: Si, Kalapa...lo que tu digas, mi tio monto ese modelo de bar y se fue a tomar por culo.
> 
> B: Sois super desagradables algunos, no me extraña que no folleis coño!
> 
> C: edito: un cosecha 50 ctm un cafe irlandes 4€.



A: Depende de la zona, en un barrio, bareto para los residentes. En el centro, bareto pa los pijos.
B: Follo mas de lo que te puedes imaginar, si tienes dinero puedo enseñarte algunas técnicas que te sorprenderían; si eres multiorgásmica y aún no lo sabes, te lo descubro.
C: Vale, lo del vino, el cafe irlandes carísimo.


----------



## adrlana (21 Sep 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo.

Ademas, depende de donde vivas, es dificil dar consejop si no se conoce el sitio, por ejemplo, en la zona donde yo vivo, no se me ocurriria nunca poner un bar pijo, es una zona de jubiletas, pero en la zona baja del pueblo estan los bares mas ""chic"" donde hay tees, chiocolates, cafes y pintxos, diferente clientela, preguntadle a pepito a ver que bar da mas dinero,si el de los jubiletas o los pijos de abajo, os aseguro que la 2º opcion, al menos aqui.


----------



## Lagartija (21 Sep 2009)

petrolero dijo:


> en parte tenéis los dos razón... no quiero un bareto cutre como el que hay en el barrio, pero sin pasarme. en este barrio tira mucho lo que dice kalapa. un precio para nosotros aprox. es un tercio (mediana en catalunya) a precio "normal", o sea,rondando 1€, acompañado de 2 croquetas...(ejemplo a huevo, mi primo si que sabe de tema precios y van por ese estilo).mi filosofía de vida es ganarme la vida trabajando, no forrarme estafando.
> 
> en cuanto a innovar, pues tapas algo elaboradas, me comentaba mi primo de poner con la birra incluso un "maki" (sushi).



Pero mucho cuidado con el "maki" o cualquier otra cosa demasiado novedosa para los clientes acostumbrados al montadito o la tortilla de patata. Juega con la novedad, no vaya a ser que se equivoquen al juzgar el bar. Lo primero, en un bar, es la sonrisa, el buen servicio y el buen producto. Me crié en el bar de mis padres y lo llevé con ellos en mis tiempos libres y veranos. 
Pon mucha comida a la vista, le encanta a la gente ( a toda ) y el que tiene hambre comerá, comerá incluso el que venga sin hambre porque le abrirás el apetito. El fútbol es imprescindible que lo televises en el bar.


----------



## adrlana (21 Sep 2009)

Si........por desgracia para los que aborrecemos el futbol.......... es muy importante poner los partidos.........pero yo haria un apartado para los futboleros.


----------



## menos_16 (21 Sep 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> preguntadle a pepito a ver que bar da mas dinero,si el de los jubiletas o los pijos de abajo, os aseguro que la 2º opcion, al menos aqui.



Lo que da mas dinero es poner un bar de borrachos.
Tengo uno bien cerquita de casa y ganan tanta pasta que hasta se permiten cerrar el bar por vacaciones mas de un mes.

Es increible ver como cierran a las 2 de la mañana (echando a borrachos a la calle) y a las 6 de la mañana ya se ve gente haciendo cola para entrar a tomar 'cafés' en tubo largo.


----------



## SIMONET (21 Sep 2009)

Bueno te digo aproximadamente y en precio de por aqui
proyecto de perito y certificacion de obra.............1000 euros
instalcion electrica basica e iluminacion...................2000 eirpos
aire acondiconado...............................................3500 euros
ventilacion del local y aseos y cocina a la calle 1500 euros
cocina con campana, mesa inos cocina de 4 fuegos
lavavajillas, lavavaoss, botellero, mas o menos unos de 10 a 15 mil euros

si hablas con el de las maquinitas te da unos tres mil euros por adelantado o mas y tepone alarma gratis.

por 30 mil euros te lo hago todo menos obra y accesorios de fontaneria


aire ventilacion, electricidad,proyecto, maquinaria y mesas aparte

suerte.... y va en serio si pasa gente por la puerta del local entrara.-
buenos ventanales tambien tienen su importancia.


----------



## Elputodirector (21 Sep 2009)

A ese presupuesto le falta un 3%.


----------



## adrlana (21 Sep 2009)

El cliente es distinto en cada zona, simplemente hay que enfocar en el.


----------



## peptroc (21 Sep 2009)

Sortea su bar por 50 euros - Cartagena - La Opinión de Murcia

El propietario del bar 'Planchas' de Cuenca sortea el traspaso del negocio en papeletas de 70 euros


----------



## RM EXPRESS (15 Oct 2010)

En los tiempos que corren, montar un negocio es una buena idea, teniendo en cuenta que cuentas con un dinero inicial para hacer la inversión.
Montar un bar es un buen negocio. Tienes que tener claro a que tipo de sector de población quieres acudir, para poder adaptarlo mejor y obtener la mejor rentabilidad.
Nuestra empresa esta ubicada en Barcelona, RM EXPRESS, y llevamos más de 30 años en el sector de la hostelería. 
Un negocio de hostelería es muy rentable, pero has de ser consciente que has de dedicarle muchas horas. Sólo necesitas ganas y trabajo y podrás adquirir un buen nivel de vida.
Sí tienes alguna duda al respecto, te puedes poner en contacto con nosotros y podemos asesorarte. Trabajamos sólo en Cataluña, pero sí necesitas una mano vía mail te podemos indicar. 
Suerte en tu proyecto
Servicio Técnico para la hostelería - R.M.Express


----------



## julioelapestoso (15 Oct 2010)

RM EXPRESS dijo:


> En los tiempos que corren, montar un negocio es una buena idea, teniendo en cuenta que cuentas con un dinero inicial para hacer la inversión.
> Montar un bar es un buen negocio. Tienes que tener claro a que tipo de sector de población quieres acudir, para poder adaptarlo mejor y obtener la mejor rentabilidad.
> Nuestra empresa esta ubicada en Barcelona, RM EXPRESS, y llevamos más de 30 años en el sector de la hostelería.
> Un negocio de hostelería es muy rentable, pero has de ser consciente que has de dedicarle muchas horas. Sólo necesitas ganas y trabajo y podrás adquirir un buen nivel de vida.
> ...



Muy mal tiene que estar la cosa para venir aquí en busca de pardillos....


----------



## asqueado (16 Oct 2010)

petrolero dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> llevo en el paro desde marzo. anoche, mi primo me comentó que un tio nuestro tiene un local vacío en barna de unos 70mts2. mi primo es cocinero/camarero (con título ) y me ha comentado el tema de montarnos un bar de tapas/almuerzos/cafetería/partido del domingo en ese local. por cierto, alquiler= 0€. lo que tenemos que hacer es las obras necesarias para montar el bar, cosa que no hay problema (hace años me autoconstruí, literalmente, mi propia casa)
> 
> ...



Por si te sirve de algo, ya que dices que tu primo es cocinero y tiene un local, te voy a contar un caso de un amigo.
Este amigo hace unos años se quedo en paro, y tambien es cocinero, pues en un barrio de las clases medias y a no mucha distancia de donde vivia alquilo un local de unos 100 metros con opcion a su compra y puso un negocio de pollos asados y platos precocinados que realiza el, tiene de todo, en unas vitrinas altas y transparentes, tiene muy bien puestos los platos, que hace que se te metan por los ojos, donde la gente elige y con muy buenos precios, y tambien tengo que decir que es buen cocinero, alli puedes comprar desde una botella de vino hasta el postre de unas natillas caseras, empezo el con la mujer, al poco tiempo se tuvieron que ir toda la familia a ayudar y ya tiene gente de la calle contratada.
Le va muy bien el negocio, compro el local donde esta y con sus ganancias esta invirtiendo en comprar mas locales, donde algunos los tienes alquilados y otros donde va a comenzar a poner cafeteria pasteleria-bolleria para sus hijos.
Ademas el negocio que tiene, su horario no es muy extensivo de cara al publico, aun cuando dentro trabaje para realizar sus guisos, ya sabes que un bar es muy sacrificado.


----------



## Cold (16 Oct 2010)

Yo lo que he visto es que las hamburgueserias aguantan mucho mas en el tiempo que
los bares,además en proporción cierran menos,por lo menos,los fines de semana
puedes hacer caja con los críos y las parejitas,sin quitar que entre semana te puedas dedicar a dar cañas,cafes y servir bocadillos o tapas igual que en el bar.

Tener un bar ahora da asco,yo no querría uno ni loco,
una participación en un restaurante tal vez y tendría que verlo muy claro.

Alguien muy cercano tiene un bar de copas(en propiedad) y esta amargado,
algún día hace 70€ de caja,otros 100€,un día (muy pocos)300€,otro incluso 10€,etc...(descuenta gastos),
aunque peor les va a los bares de tapas de la misma calle,todos en traspaso,
cerrados o mirando el ventilador dar vueltas.El único que hace algo de dinero es un restaurante,
enfocado a un publico con poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Juanjillo (16 Oct 2010)

Cold dijo:


> Yo lo que he visto es que las hamburgueserias aguantan mucho mas en el tiempo que
> los bares,además en proporción cierran menos,por lo menos,los fines de semana
> puedes hacer caja con los críos y las parejitas,sin quitar que entre semana te puedas dedicar a dar cañas,cafes y servir bocadillos o tapas igual que en el bar.
> 
> ...



De esos bares que dices hay un montón, pero la conclusión que he sacado de porqué uno está vacío y otro lleno es siempre la misma.
El vacío: sólo entrar y sentarme, ya me doy cuenta de que no, de que me he equivocado...en algunas ocasiones me he ido pero SIEMPRE que me quedo, es una mierda, te clavan por mal servicio y mala comida. Sé de qué hablo, como y ceno por motivos de trabajo más de 4 veces por semana fuera de casa...
El local que está siempre lleno: pues no decepciona, buen precio y buena calidad de comida...Y al cabo del tiempo pasas por el que estaba vacío y ponía por ejemplo: "Cocina típica vasca" ó "catalana" y en la cocina eran todos panchitos....las cosas siempre se ponen en su sitio...bueno, pues el vacío acaba cerrando.
Así que sí lo haces, ya sabes, buenos precios, no seas pesetero en cobrar otra ración de pan si te la piden, por ejemplo...y buen género...el cocinero, tu primo, estupendo...nada de inmigrantes en la cocina si tu restaurante es de comida de aquí...

Suerte!


----------



## El Santo (16 Oct 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo, ya que dices que tu primo es cocinero y tiene un local, te voy a contar un caso de un amigo.
> Este amigo hace unos años se quedo en paro, y tambien es cocinero, pues en un barrio de las clases medias y a no mucha distancia de donde vivia alquilo un local de unos 100 metros con opcion a su compra y puso un negocio de pollos asados y platos precocinados que realiza el, tiene de todo, en unas vitrinas altas y transparentes, tiene muy bien puestos los platos, que hace que se te metan por los ojos, donde la gente elige y con muy buenos precios, y tambien tengo que decir que es buen cocinero, alli puedes comprar desde una botella de vino hasta el postre de unas natillas caseras, empezo el con la mujer, al poco tiempo se tuvieron que ir toda la familia a ayudar y ya tiene gente de la calle contratada.
> Le va muy bien el negocio, compro el local donde esta y con sus ganancias esta invirtiendo en comprar mas locales, donde algunos los tienes alquilados y otros donde va a comenzar a poner cafeteria pasteleria-bolleria para sus hijos.
> Ademas el negocio que tiene, su horario no es muy extensivo de cara al publico, aun cuando dentro trabaje para realizar sus guisos, ya sabes que un bar es muy sacrificado.



Sí señor, pero yo sé la historia contraria. 

Bar siempre repleto de gente, lo traspasan a dos hermanos por 100.000 euros, la gente poco a poco se marcha :: y los tíos arruinados. 

Moraleja: El dueño del bar es el 90% del negocio. Tienes que tener vista, don de gentes y alma de empresario. 

Y currar como un cosaco.


----------

